# "Don't take this the wrong way, but...."



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

"...You have to take down that picture of your dog. German shepherds are an aggressive breed and the sight of her picture causes stress to some of our parents." 

(The picture in question, by the way, is one and the same as my avatar, so please judge its scary factor for yourselves.) 

This is a small snippet of a conversation I had with my boss. Eva's picture was on my desk, facing me, in such a location that patients and their parents could not see it. 

Anyone else have to deal with anything like this at work? My boss, for what it's worth, has pictures of her cockapoo everywhere - in common areas, the hallway, her desk, her wall, etc. I put that picture of Eva up a long time ago, maybe in November, and ever since she died, having a picture of her at work has been an enormous source of comfort to me. I acquiesced to her request, but I'm a little ticked, to be honest; her cockapoo has no bite inhibition and whines constantly (seriously, I timed him for a 4 hour stretch once) and jumps on people and chews people's fingers, and she brings him to the office, but I can't have a picture of my deceased dog on my desk where no one else can see it because she's a German shepherd????? I know it's her business and I have to play by her rules - that's why I took the picture down - but...   It just seems petty, especially since it was apparently OK for months. 

I'm just kinda ranting; there's not really a point here. :/


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your girls passing

I can only see a problem if there is a policy against personal belongings at ones work area. This is not a offensive picture. Apparently others are aloud pics of their dogs. I am confused.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Where do you work that dogs are allowed? 

Yeah, i'd be pissed too. We are scared of pictures now?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I think it's time for a locket. I'm sorry.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

glowingtoadfly said:


> I think it's time for a locket. I'm sorry.


Lovely idea.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

That is just stupid. I'm sorry about your dog passing. My boss always tells me that my biggest strength is having a big heart and that I care and he always uses how I care for my dogs as an example.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

glowingtoadfly said:


> I think it's time for a locket. I'm sorry.


Agreed. That is absolutely terrible.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Bosses are stupid... its part of the deal..


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

It's really a shame how ignorant people can be. I would have said something about her not being able to be aggressive since she has passed away and fought it. Or, put it in a drawer you go into all the time. Maybe put the picture as your wallpaper and just leave a window open on the computer or shut off the monitor when people are in your office. Sorry, I don't roll over for stupidity so my answers aren't the best ones. You have to do what's best for your position.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Uh what?? The photo doesn't even look aggressive! She looks completely neutral and friendly to me. That's just plain silly! :crazy: 

Also, what is a cockapoo? Is that a nickname for a cockie or something?


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

Yoshi said:


> Also, what is a cockapoo? Is that a nickname for a cockie or something?


Cocker spaniel poodle mix


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

to the OP: 
Work can be uneven, rules somewhat arbitrary, etc. As you recognize. Why it's called work I guess. 
Yes, stupid request but good for you for complying. I'd have the photo in a drawer. 
(I had photos of my dogs all over my last office.) I like the idea of a locket, too.

People are wierd, inconsistent, unreasonable. That's what my dogs say...


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

karma has a way of catching up with people like your boss.

If you want to try and skirt the rule you might consider a privacy screen. Only the person directly in front of the monitor can see what is displayed. 

3M LCD Privacy Computer Filter PF20.1


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry that you lost your girl and have the boss that you do. I do have an x -boss who sounds like yours. The locket idea sounds good she would always be close to your heart w/ the locket.I know she all ready is.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

That's ridiculous.
I just counted 15 pictures of my dogs on my pin-up board over my desk. Of course without work who could afford dogs, so we must comply. But I'd be sporting a nice open locket with my dogs picture on my neck. Shepherd earrings, matching bracelet, coffee mug, mouse pad......


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

lalachka said:


> We are scared of pictures now?


Pictures of German Shepherds are known to bite, haven't you heard!??! 

That's how vicious our breed is! Even pics come to life and attack!!! Haha.

LOL.

Ridiculous...


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I had a GSD and a Cocker Spaniel growing up. Our GSD rocked and adored us. The cocker spaniel tolerated us. They aren't necessarily nice dogs. I would think that if she was going to enforce a rule it should be no personal pictures of any kind. It's showing workplace discrimination to make some employees remove pictures but not all employees.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ellimaybel said:


> I would think that if she was going to enforce a rule it should be no personal pictures of any kind. It's showing workplace discrimination to make some employees remove pictures but not all employees.


I'm here. I would have told her to get bent.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

counter said:


> Pictures of German Shepherds are known to bite, haven't you heard!??!
> 
> That's how vicious our breed is! Even pics come to life and attack!!! Haha.
> 
> ...


That's funny. I've never been bitten by a picture. I guess now days anything is possible.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

robk said:


> That's funny. I've never been bitten by a picture. I guess now days anything is possible.


If I'm on this forum and I get too close to all of your avatars, sometimes I get nipped! That hasn't happened to you yet?

Haha.


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the condolences and input! Part of me wondered if I was being overly emotional, but between the fact that everyone else is allowed to have personal pictures and all of your input/reactions/responses, I think I'm the normal one in this situation :crazy:

I work in a very casual environment - flip-flops, [long] shorts, tank tops, etc are allowed, we're allowed to listen to the radio/podcasts.... Speaking of which, wonder if I can drum up a podcast that addresses aggression/behavioral problems in cocker spaniel/poodle mixes.... okay okay okay I wouldn't _actually_ do that.

But ya know something - the day after Eva died (my boss knew what day it was; one of my coworkers reminded her to text me the day of) I dragged myself into work and my boss had put a big print-out of an advertisement for backyard-bred American bully dogs on this central bulletin board (clearly visible to all patients and staff) and came into my office and told me I should get one and she'd let me bring it to work :crazy:   :shocked: It hadn't even been 24 hours since Eva's death! 

That's part of the reason this feels like it was personal - an American Bully would be okay to bring around children, but not a German shepherd?! 

Ugh. Anyway.

I do have a locket with a picture of her :wub: I started wearing it to work again, and I do have pictures of Eva in my wallet too.


----------



## HappyFurKid (May 31, 2014)

lovemygirl said:


> But ya know something - the day after Eva died (my boss knew what day it was; one of my coworkers reminded her to text me the day of) I dragged myself into work and my boss had put a big print-out of an advertisement for backyard-bred American bully dogs on this central bulletin board (clearly visible to all patients and staff) and came into my office and told me I should get one and she'd let me bring it to work :crazy:   :shocked: It hadn't even been 24 hours since Eva's death!


I think it's pretty clear from that event that your boss lacks sensitivity (not to mention good sense), so you did the right thing for now by not responding in anger. Always pick your battle. If you like working there, you'll have to abide by the boss/owners rules, but maybe it's time to quietly start looking for a new place to work? Although I can tell you that the place I work doesn't have the casual environment you mentioned, so just be careful you aren't going from the frying pan to the fire when, and if, you switch jobs. 

Sorry for your loss. I lost my GSD last month, so I feel your pain and know the sorrow.


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

HappyFurKid said:


> I think it's pretty clear from that event that your boss lacks sensitivity (not to mention good sense), so you did the right thing for now by not responding in anger. Always pick your battle. If you like working there, you'll have to abide by the boss/owners rules, but maybe it's time to quietly start looking for a new place to work? Although I can tell you that the place I work doesn't have the casual environment you mentioned, so just be careful you aren't going from the frying pan to the fire when, and if, you switch jobs.
> 
> Sorry for your loss. I lost my GSD last month, so I feel your pain and know the sorrow.


I just wanted to come back and update everyone....

I gave this jerk my notice! 

I do like my coworkers and the casual environment, but the pay is too low, she's shorted me on a number of paychecks, and I'll be shocked if the company survives 2014. IRONICALLY... I stayed here so long *because of* Eva, because it made it easier for me/my husband to take care of her (late-ish shift).

The incident I described here wound up being one of the first instances of my boss very clearly "picking on" me (hate using that phrase but there's no other way to put it). I ramped up my job search in response and here we are! 

On my last day, should I hide pictures of German shepherds all over the office, to be slowly discovered over the coming months?  

(okay okay I wouldn't really. Well, probably not anyway.)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good for you!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dang it! I was gonna suggest no pictures of dogs that weight more than 25 pounds! Oh well!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

HappyFurKid said:


> I lost my GSD last month, so I feel your pain and know the sorrow.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Congratulations on the new job! May you be happy and prosper there!


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

can you get a tee shirt with a german shepherd face on it and wear it...you are being way nicer about this than I would be.....the you know what would be hitting the fan on the last day! This is just absurd and yeah I agree with you....she sounds like she was just trying to be a jerk to you ...good riddance to them...something better will come along!


----------



## swestypants (Jun 20, 2013)

I would have ignored them and gone higher up if it were an issue. Or just immediately asked for a meeting to discuss it further.

Thankfully my last few jobs have all been dog friendly, during the day we had a shepherd in the back of the UPS Store that I worked at, she belonged to the owner..and my current job, Judah gets to come with me, both my boss and the owner of the company own shepherds. 

I have had to deal with that with some family though. We had a pow wow about it though because I called a family meeting because I was getting frustrated that my very well behaved giant couldn't come with to picnics when the little dogs could - the little dogs who steal food from the kids. But never over a photo...thats asinine.


----------

